# you gotta be kidding me....



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Diplo No 6: $379
Diplo No 7: $289
La Flor De Cano Diademas: $389
La Flor De Cano Gran Coronas: $289
HdM Odeon: $270
HdM Opera: $350
RA Coronas: $279
SP Tronquitos: $299


Not only are these cigars old or long discontinued, the prices are unreal. This has gotta be a scam.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Ya think so!! LOL!


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

hey you guys want to do a group buy? lol seriously though, i hope nobody new to cubans falls for that scam.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Kel, I called the guy, he said he was all out of the real ones, but had some fake ones he'd sell me. :r


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

:r i will take a master case of each


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Poker

Those prices are better than what I am paying now...send the source!!!


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

I want some of those Bolivar Gold Medals in boxes of 25 for $329- Now that's a deal, you get double size boxes


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I know a guy who thought he hit the jackpot when he was in Mexico. He found a box of (what he thought were) Bolivar Gold Medals & wasted no time in pulling out his wallet. Not sure what he paid for them though.

his treasure came in a box of 25 :r


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

Stupid question, how many Bolivar Gold Medals come in a box


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

10 to a box


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

i just bought a box of gold medals and some pixie dust from this guy ... nice shop too.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

dad?


----------



## ricmac25 (May 13, 2003)

That's just a scary scary pic.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Ok, I found a site advertising:
Dip # 6 $345
Dip #7 $ 295
Bolivar Gold medal $ 365 box of 25!
Por Larranaga Torpedo $ 345
SP Tronoquitos $255
Among others that looked interesting

My source has you beat Poker :r 

I inquired about the Bolivar and got a reply:
Dear John,
Thank you for the advise, we know it, this is a mistake from de webmaster.
He will remove it ASAP.
Thank you and have a great weekend.
Best regards,
Adriana


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

DaveC said:


> dad?


 :r :r 
And all this time you didn't even think he could use a computer.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I had to inquire about the other cigars. Here is the response:

Dear john,
They we do not have this cigars in stock.
This are for special orders and we have to reserve them in Cuba and they
will forward directly to you, but it takes in between 15 to 30 days to
receive them.


All the best,

Adriana


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

This is getting waaayy too smelly. The stench is becoming unbearable.
I'm outa' here.

MoTheMan


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Phil, that office sure looked just like yours! lol Are you taking in faries now too? :r


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

filly said:


> Phil, that office sure looked just like yours! lol Are you taking in faries now too? :r


yes- for all of you who don't know phil [aka flipflop], that was indeed a picture of him at work... here is another of flipflop at last year's lolh:


----------



## LLKZ16 (Jan 1, 2000)

All I can say is:
u

:fu

:r


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Phil,
Dang... you got better legs than me!!! The hair could use some work though.... hmmmnnnn, interesting how far some guys would go for a smoke...


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

10 of these!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Oooh!
Aahh!
DROOL!!


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope that wasn't over FlipFlop?!?!!?!?


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

i thought there was a striking resemblence there dave...


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Oooh!
> Aahh!
> DROOL!!


No CL!!, that wasn't over the the pictures of the green tights (LOL).
My dying wish would be to smoke one of those Gold Medals, just to see if all the fanfare is what it's cracked up to be.
But, since I plan to hang around for a long while to come, there's a good chance that these cigars may make a comeback sometime in the future (just a guess here).


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Mo, they are good, no doubt but not anywhere near as good as their value intact from a collectors standpoint. I had 1 & it wasnt nearly worth the money paid for it.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

poker said:


> Mo, they are good, no doubt but not anywhere near as good as their value intact from a collectors standpoint. I had 1 & it wasnt nearly worth the money paid for it.


Ditto what poker said. I've smoked several in the 80's and early 90's and while they are pretty good, I can name tons more that are better and cheaper in price. That is saying alot for me, since the pre 94 Boli flavor/taste profile is hard to match.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

seagarsmoker said:


> Ditto what poker said. I've smoked several in the 80's and early 90's and while they are pretty good, I can name tons more that are better and cheaper in price. That is saying alot for me, since the pre 94 Boli flavor/taste profile is hard to match.


Thanks seagarsmoker, thanks poker. Good to keep that in mind. Guess that they're prettier on the eye than on the taste buds.
Won't be looking to checking out anytime soon. Waaayy tooo many cigars to keep trying [LOL].


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

They sure are nice to look at,though!!  


The pictures of the Boli's....not the fairy u


----------

